# Youth Fishing Tournaments?



## LilBassHole (May 8, 2017)

Hey guys,
My buddy and I are both big into fishing and live in Northwest Ohio. We have a boat with clean title and all the right paperwork to go to tournaments. Looking for any tournaments during the Summer or Fall directed towards the youth that won't kill us with a huge entry fee. We are both 17 and really want to be able to compete with others our age to help grow our experience with fishing. Any fish specific tournaments are fine by us!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

LilBassHole said:


> Hey guys,
> My buddy and I are both big into fishing and live in Northwest Ohio. We have a boat with clean title and all the right paperwork to go to tournaments. Looking for any tournaments during the Summer or Fall directed towards the youth that won't kill us with a huge entry fee. We are both 17 and really want to be able to compete with others our age to help grow our experience with fishing. Any fish specific tournaments are fine by us!
> 
> Thanks for the input!



CHECK THIS OUT!! This a copy and paste from an email. They have a Facebook page. Get your kids involved!!!

Our club is called the Elite Bass Junkies.

May 20 Salt Fork 6-11

June 24 Tappan 6-11

July 29 Salt Fork 6-11

August 12 Mosquito Lake 6-12

August 27 is the OBF youth Championship on Mosquito

September 16 Ohio River Stuebenville 7-12

The Cost is $30.00 which breaks down $25.00 TBF and $5.00 to OBF

As I don't know the level of all youth that are joining we have chosen to start with a 3 fish limit. Ages 11-17


----------

